# Bahco saw files in the US - source



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just found SJ Discount Tools has Bahco saw files (in the US). I just ordered a couple of 7 regulars to try them out on a 5-1/2 PPI rip saw. They have lots of sizes. I'm not affiliated in any way. Just found it hard to find decent saw files and the Bahcos are supposed to be decent.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Charlie - I tried to order those same files a few months back from the same place. 3 weeks later, after persistant calling and email, I got an email stating that they do not have any Bahco files. It seems like this site rarely updates their inventory. I got a hunch that its a very small time outfit and not much of a reputation.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dang…. ok, well we shall see what we shall see. Maybe I just got snookered 

I still need some 7 in regular taper and having trouble finding them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

They never charged my credit card so it wasn't all bad, I just don't think that they update their inventory very often.

Try Lee Valley for the 7" regular. Ive got some 8" regulars that may work for a 5 1/2. I used them on a 4 1/2 without any problem. Not 100% sure that they'll work or a 5 1/2 though.


----------



## Mas (Mar 16, 2012)

Bahco is part of Snap-On industrial. I know at work they use Bahco metal cutting band saw blades.
Perhaps a local Snap-On distributor could hook you up with a supplier.

http://www.snaponindustrialbrands.com/30/home.html


----------

